# Tappan Smallie



## The Water Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

Here's a few photos of a nice Tappan smallie.


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

Great fish, love the color. Looks like 20+ inches. You catch that recently? If so, double kudos for braving the weather and catching a fish that nice.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

darn nice smallie......congrats..........theres a good population of smallies in Tappan now !!


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations on a beautiful smallmouth!! Any details that you would care to share?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice fish man!


----------



## mjchiodi (Mar 14, 2008)

What a beast! Congrats


----------



## mkombe (May 23, 2007)

That is a beautiful looking smallie. Great color on that thing. 

Looks like it could have been caught in the late fall?


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Beautiful fish.


----------



## The Water Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

That fish was just under 22" and was caught last Spring! So I have that to look forward to in a few months!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice smallie, Stalker!!


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice fish! Catch and release?


----------



## Jignpig (Jul 2, 2007)

Great catch! Really nice brownie!!


----------

